# Suzanne Mubarak



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

On one of the first days of the Egyptian revolution, Suzanne Mubarak, the president’s wife, spoke to her friend Farkhonda Hassan by phone. Cairo’s buildings were burning. The first lady, Hassan says, was “very, very calm.” Suzanne did not believe a crisis was coming. She did not know the depth of the problem. She certainly did not see that the House of Mubarak was about to fall.


read the rest of the article here...Suzanne Mubarak: Egypt's Mean Queen - The Daily Beast


thank you Pat


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I am not surprised...

While still living in Cairo, we had a lot of visitors who never came to Egypt before. One of the funniest (but sad) things I heard from them was... "Are the (bad) conditions of the buildings in Cairo due to the WW2 ?"


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Power corrupts. Full Stop.

If they are not busted for it while in office, the details always emerge later.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

just reminded me of Maire Antoinette.. Let them eat cake


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Poor thing my heart bleeds for her.... now having to live on $15,500 a month....
Imelda Marcos by another name!!!!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

I would like to know what has happened to this fine lady:

EGYPT MASR: Gamal and Khadija Moubarak, romance or divorce?

I hope she is well.
She can always marry me if she is after a new husband. :eyebrows:


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> I would like to know what has happened to this fine lady:
> 
> EGYPT MASR: Gamal and Khadija Moubarak, romance or divorce?
> 
> ...


She has very nice feet, however high maintenance if you notice she wears silver Giuseppe Zanotti shoes


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> She has very nice feet, however high maintenance if you notice she wears silver Giuseppe Zanotti shoes


Well i don't judge a woman's appearance by her feet or the shoes she is wearing :confused2:
I see that the weirdness in your posts is at Deafcon level 10 today Paul 

Pippa Middleton is high maintenance too but I think this Egyptian lady is far better looking than any of the Middleton bandwagon. She might not be as clever though, I doubt Mrs Miss Khadiga Mahamoud has made 20 million quid by selling baloons at children's parties......


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> . . . . . this Egyptian lady is far better looking than any of the Middleton bandwagon . . . ....


and you are suggesting Paul of being weird


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Well i don't judge a woman's appearance by her feet or the shoes she is wearing :confused2:
> .


I am getting mentally prepared when every woman has to wear a burkha, some method to my madness

I thought the silver might look good with black


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> I am getting mentally prepared when every woman has to wear a burkha, some method to my madness


If all women may be forced to wear a niqab, maybe ALL men will be forced to be circumcised?:eyebrows: ....just thinking out loud


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> If all women may be forced to wear a niqab, maybe ALL men will be forced to be circumcised?:eyebrows: ....just thinking out loud


I will pay the bowab to do it, and he can keep the tip


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> and you are suggesting Paul of being weird


I'd be surprised if Pippa can put two words together.

Also she hit the jackpot with that dress but other than her dress taste nothing special imho. If you notice most of the photo shoots of her are from a distance, close up it is a different matter. 

Anyway we'd better stop talking about these ladies or Maiden will be sending someone off very soon.:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:

No more idle chat ... the thread is about SM


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I am getting mentally prepared when every woman has to wear a burkha, some method to my madness


Well I am sure you will welcome the burkha if Tracy or Sharon from Liverpool can be covered up.....also 67 year old Olga from Moscow should be covered up, we won't have to see her in bikini with certain parts of her body going South and only held by scaffolding.

My last trip to Sharm a few years ago traumatised me.


----------

